# My Collection keeps growing....



## dvl445 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello,

I have been admiring the lists by so many other orchid lovers and I thought I would make my own. I am just going to start with the Paphs and Phrags. for now. (I have a final tomorrow I should be sleeping for  )

Phragmipedium: - all just transplanted into semi-hydro with primeagra and a bit of diatomite (new roots looking good)

fischeri
schlimii
lindleyanum

Allan Tetzlaff
Cahaba Glow

Paphiopedilum: - all in coconut husk mix unless noted

niveum
malipoense (2)
vietnamense (2)
armeniacum
micranthum
delenatii
charlesworthii

Just purchased a compot of schoseri (very excited!)

Conco-bellatulum
Armeni White
NOID Primary (2, different types)
Elfstone 'Lime Ice' x Shella Ilanes 'Green Gold' -adjusting to semihydro... slowly 
Deperle
Greyii x moquettianum
(Domenica x niveum) x Pinnochio


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum !!!! looks as if you esp. like brachys / parvis  !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!! Very nice collection of slippers you have there...


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome, nice start. Where do you hang your hat?


----------



## Choodles (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice list- I like your taste in paphs. How long have you been growing? Good luck on the finals!


----------



## etex (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! You have a nice selection of slippers! Good taste!! Good luck on your final!! Diane


----------



## Renegayde (Dec 10, 2009)

dvl445 said:


> Just purchased a compot of schoseri (very excited)



hmmmm wonder if that was the same compot on E-Bay I was bidding on last night......Welcome to the forum and happy growing!!

Todd


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2009)

From your colection I guess you live in Canada!  Welcome from NYC!


----------



## nikv (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome from California!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 10, 2009)

:clap: HOWDY! :clap: 
From the cold & frigid Midwest! Glad you joined us! 
We have lots of enablers here  your collection will continue to grow!


----------



## dvl445 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your welcomes!!  I actually live in Baltimore, Maryland and have my collection in by a north-facing window in my apartment (I supplement light with LED and compact fluorescent lighting). All of my vietnamense are legal though, one came from OrchidInn and the other came from JEM orchids, before they closed, both of which are derived from Antec stock. 

Renegayde, I think it was the same compot you were bidding on. Sorry! I was a ferocious bidder last night! I really was taken with the schoseri flower and they are so hard to come by. Once they are ready for individual potting I would love to trade with you if you are interested.

Thank you everyone and I will keep you posted about new additions!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2009)

Baltimore!? Woodstream trip!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 11, 2009)

Give him the tour!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## dvl445 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just some updates in the Paph Dept. Last three from Woodstream. Thanks again Bill!

Paphiopedilum: - all in coconut husk mix unless noted

niveum
malipoense (2)
vietnamense (2)
armeniacum
micranthum
delenatii
charlesworthii

Just purchased a compot of schoseri (very excited!)

Conco-bellatulum
Armeni White
NOID Primary (2, different types)
Elfstone 'Lime Ice' x Shella Ilanes 'Green Gold' -adjusting to semihydro... slowly 
Deperle
Greyii x moquettianum
(Domenica x niveum) x Pinnochio
*Paph. insigne - maybe 'Harefield Hall'*
*Paph. (helenae '#5' x Jolly Green Gem 'New Year')*
*Paph. (venustum v. album 'Limelite' x helenae 'USBG')*
*Paph. Bryce (tonsum 'Tb' x wardii 'Doubles')*


----------



## Bolero (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice collection you have there. I was growing in coconut as well but stopped as I found it didn't dry evenly enough in my climate and some growth they had was odd. Overall it's a great product though and most Paphs will grow well. I look forward to yours developing into beautiful blooming plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2010)

I couldn't make the Woodstream open house this weekend, so I guess I'll have to order for the NCDOS in a few weeks. Did you go in person, any photos?


----------



## dvl445 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello, I have a few updates.

Paphiopedilum: - all in coconut husk mix unless noted

species:

niveum
malipoense (2)
vietnamense (2)
armeniacum
micranthum
delenatii
charlesworthii
schoseri(8)
*delenatii ('Angel' x 'Hsin-Ming' SM/TPS) x self*
*delenatii compot of 7*
*primulinum*


hybrids:

Conco-bellatulum
Armeni White
NOID Primary (2, different types)
Elfstone 'Lime Ice' x Shella Ilanes 'Green Gold' -adjusting to semihydro... slowly 
Deperle
Greyii x moquettianum
(Domenica x niveum)
insigne - maybe 'Harefield Hall'
helenae '#5' x Jolly Green Gem 'New Year'
venustum v. album 'Limelite' x helenae 'USBG'
Bryce
Kevin Porter
*Druid Spring* 
*charlesworthii x micranthum*
*Misty Dell 3N*
*Bow Ying Chow flask - just deflasked and have like 30 babies*


----------



## dvl445 (Mar 22, 2010)

My new flickr page!:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623668279952/


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, that helenae x Jolly Green Jem is excellent, thanx for sharing.


----------

